# Boat go down at Ashtabula?



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Friend was fishing at Ashtabula, said he heard the Coast Guard on the radio about a boat & asked about it at the marina & was told all that was found was a gas can. Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## RUB "N" BOTTOM (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes check newsnet5.com


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

so glad to hear that they were rescued. I hate to hear of all of the fatalities on the water lately.


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

the coastguard rescued them there is a pic of boat on channel 5 website so guessin they found more than a gas can


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/news/local_news/coast-guard-rescues-2-from-boat-taking-on-water


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow that's scary glad everything is fine...does anyone know anything on what happened?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Was it a Trophy?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> Was it a Trophy?


 Easy buddy

It does look like a newer boat.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Easy on the Throphy's.  
Jess's wouldn't go down with all the plugs he puts in

Glad they got them out safe.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Safety reminder for those heading North, cell phones should NOT BE COUNTED ON out by the border. They get real funky out there. vhf radio is the way to go (and not a hand held).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> Was it a Trophy?


 we were out there yesterday and it got very bad, very fast. it took us more than 2 hours to get in from the 12 line and we took on several gallons of water. im very, VERY happy i have 2 bildge pumps


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Yikes!!! That picture looks scary! From what I can tell it looks like an aluminum boat. Maybe an Alumacraft or Starcraft? Glad to hear they were rescued:C


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

The article explaining what happened was in the local newspaper this morning. 

here is a link to the article:
http://starbeacon.com/local/x1778834057/Daring-rescue


Lake Erie can be great but also she can be a devil and kick up really fast. Glad these guys were found and rescued.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Easy on the Throphy's.
> Jess's wouldn't go down with all the plugs he puts in
> 
> Glad they got them out safe.


Seriously though...that boat has good flotation. Kept them on top until they could be rescued. It would be good to know what make it is for future planning. A great job by the boaters, (fishermen), and Coast Gaurd to turn a serious problem into a happy ending.
Would be educational for all of us if the fishermen could be interviewd to tell all of us their story and what happened to put them in this predicament.
Anybody know a good outdoor reporter / cameraman?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

It would be nice to know what happened. The main thing is they are safe espically with the 2 on the water last week


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow!!!! Glad to hear they were rescued. I just went up last week and had a ball as it was my first trip on my boat 18 ft Alumucraft (115 ETEC - 9.9 kicker). Went out 16 miles lake was perfect nearly flat , I ran wide open all the way out and back. Didn't limit out but caught some quaility fish. This really makes me wonder when I'll be heading out again on my boat , just when I got my courage up to take my rig on the big lake. I don't have a radio either , I admit I was doing the cell phone thing. I know pick your days , but the water didn't appear to be that rough in the picture. Now I see why I like Inland lakes so much. Also I better get a compass , as I do have a fishfinder and GPS, but All I kept thinking was what if a fuse goes bad and all electronics stop working how would I get back without no land marks. That boat looks a lot like mine.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Jim Stedke said:


> Safety reminder for those heading North, cell phones should NOT BE COUNTED ON out by the border. They get real funky out there. vhf radio is the way to go (and not a hand held).


and preferably a quality 8' antenna, not one of those 4 footers. size matters!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

My top thing for next year is a new DSC radio.
After seeing stuff like this it would come in handy.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

boatnut said:


> and preferably a quality 8' antenna, not one of those 4 footers. size matters!


RIGHT! Mine is junk I have a 8ters in the garage I really need to install it. Just to connect the end piece and get a new mount for it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

wanderin_eyes said:


> My top thing for next year is a new DSC radio.
> After seeing stuff like this it would come in handy.


Steve, is it available in our area yet? I know when I bought mine it wasn't. And you have to register it to work....http://www.boatus.com/mmsi/ You can register it on this site.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

DSC isn't officially available here yet. It's possible the coast guard is monitoring anyway. George Uhl may know. Other boaters w/ DSC will still receive the call if in range. I had one come through about two months ago. Radio switched itself over to channel 70.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the area. It will be a great system if and when they get it running. Will also come in handy for others to keep up with you.

My radio is old and on its last leg. I figured get the new stuff now. I'll have the kids buy it for christmas. That way I can spend my money on tackel


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Easy buddy
> 
> It does look like a newer boat.



Looks aluminum with an open bow. I would guess Monark, like mine...yikes!, Starcraft, Mirrocraft, Sylvan, Lund....

And, yes, those waters don't look too bad but from the article I would guess that photo is 2 hours after the SOS was placed.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I bet that was a scary moment...

I mounted a Shakesphere Galexy antenna last year on my hardtop...Thing has to be over 15ft in the air...I am absolutly amazed at the range. 

Not having a VHF Raido is a terrible terrible idea on Erie. Its one of the most overlooked, but yet the most important thing to have onborard. Even a small handheld would be able to signal distress to other boats in the area should you need it. You are right about cell phones...once I get out over 10miles...You can forget about it with AT&T...

Its well worth the $150...cant really put a price on life...


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

The boat was a Sylvan. Yikes... I just bought a new Smoker Craft. They make Sylvan. I thought that boat looked familiar


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

coman61 said:


> The boat was a Sylvan. Yikes... I just bought a new Smoker Craft. They make Sylvan. I thought that boat looked familiar


Indeed it as, as stated in the article. I should pay attention when I read.


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad thos eguys are OK.
My boat's not the dryest ride beeing a center console and without curtains, but it does have a self bailing cockpit. All the water that comes in runs accross the floor (no carpet) and out the drain holes in the back on both sides. I also have a nice Shakespeare 8' antena mounted on top my T-Top and that thing really reaches out. Wouldn't think of fishing Erie without a vhf radio.
Main thing in big waves is to keep the bow up high and maybe tack back and forth instead of heading right into or with the waves.


----------



## sig061 (Aug 3, 2010)

Found this link for Canada in my Garmin manual. http://apollo.ic.gc.ca/english/mmsi.html


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BlueMax said:


> Seriously though...that boat has good flotation. Kept them on top until they could be rescued. It would be good to know what make it is for future planning. A great job by the boaters, (fishermen), and Coast Gaurd to turn a serious problem into a happy ending.
> Anybody know a good outdoor reporter / cameraman?


One of the articles said it was an 19 ft. Sylvan. I would consider that adequate for Erie under normal circumstances. My guess is they lost power and got sideways with the waves and broached(?sp).-or possibly were still fishing/trolling perpendicular to the waves(baddd). Would have been a good time to put out a drift sock, or two, off the bow to keep them headed into the wind. Coulda, woulda, shoulda-anyways, glad they only got cooled off-temporarily!!


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how it sunk? I am curious as I had a "99" Smokercraft and the panels on that thing were suspect. I never had it on Erie and needless to say I did not have it long.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder where it's final resting place is.


----------



## rcamp89 (Jun 14, 2007)

MARINE ASSIST, did the salvage today.
just found out that the owner has his boat at home. good to know that nobody was hurt.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

I am real curious as to more specific details also; so we can learn and proactively prevent. That is a very common configuration of boats on Erie.

Again, glad they are alright. They're smiling in the pic but I am sure there were some facepalms and WT* just happened.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

BlueMax said:


> Seriously though...that boat has good flotation. Kept them on top until they could be rescued. It would be good to know what make it is for future planning.


Federal law states that boats 20' and under manufactured after a certain date ( I have no idea what that date is), must maintain level flotation in case the boat is swamped. It certainly would appear that that boat was indeed manufactured after the date.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

tomb said:


> DSC isn't officially available here yet. It's possible the coast guard is monitoring anyway. George Uhl may know.


I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for his reply in this thread.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

In the news article they quote the guy saying "we were just fishing along and the wind suddenly picked up, went from 2' to 5' a wave came over and splashed into the boat then another than another, the link to the article is posted.
must have been too much for the bilge pump to compensate..


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

No breath holding here Figured Ezbite or one of the other guys who regularly talk to George might ask him about DSC in the area.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Extra bilge pumps could of helped also.Not no 500gph. get A big 3000+gph.I have A 1250 and a 3000. it is overkill for the most part.But if you can pump it out you can buy extra time to get to shore.Even with A hole in bottom of boat.Sure would be nice to get actual story as to what made this boat fill up so fast.Good thing is all made it to shore safe.


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Federal law states that boats 20' and under manufactured after a certain date ( I have no idea what that date is), must maintain level flotation in case the boat is swamped. It certainly would appear that that boat was indeed manufactured after the date.


1990 and newer boats have a possitive floatation


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> RIGHT! Mine is junk I have a 8ters in the garage I really need to install it. Just to connect the end piece and get a new mount for it.


hahahah when pigs fly


----------



## enderl25 (Aug 5, 2010)

anyone able to confirm whether this boat was an open bow?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

You can see in the pics it is an open bow. Very standard config for that size and type.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

That could easily be my boat... though it's an 18'
I have had a 4' antenna for a year, and could receive great - but sending was another story... so as of yesterday I now have an 8' antenna for that very reason.

Seeing my boat look like that, being less than a year old, having put all this great gear, rods/reels/new humminbird/trolling motor/anchors/drift socks/vhf/down-rigger/rod holders/lures... etc.

Yeah, I'd be glad for my life after all that - but OMG I'd be soooo sick over it!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Amen.....I am gettin another Bilge pump after seein this.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

surffishn said:


> Extra bilge pumps could of helped also.Not no 500gph. get A big 3000+gph.I have A 1250 and a 3000. it is overkill for the most part.But if you can pump it out you can buy extra time to get to shore.Even with A hole in bottom of boat.Sure would be nice to get actual story as to what made this boat fill up so fast.Good thing is all made it to shore safe.


You can have the biggest and best bildge pump they make but if it doesnt work it doesnt matter. I have been on a-lot of boats with stuck pedals or just shot units. I check mine all the time and make sure it is clean and in good opertaing condition. In fact I generally replace it every few years. Fishing line does not get along with floats and pumps in general.

It is good to have a hand pump and a bucket as well.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

i have about the same boat. thats why i run a bow cover on mine.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just guessing here but IF they took one big wave over the back and couldn't recover, turn the boat quickly enough, prior to a second coming over all of the bilge pumps in the world aren't going to do much for you. The water would be coming in with each wave faster than you could pump it out.

The other problem is water and electrical stuff doesn't go together well. It said he used a water proof radio that his nephew had given to him and that assisted in the rescue. I see an antenna on the boat but wonder if he also used a handheld. I would love to know how long his electrical systems worked. I'm guessing a matter of only a couple of minutes from the first wave.

Wouldn't do a lot of good to have radio that won't work because of the electrical system shutting down due to water.

Does anyone know what happens when a boat completely fills like that to the electrical system? Does it all just short out and stop working?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know Lundy, I would think once the battery is submerged, it's use would be questionable. I also think the boat was swamped from the rear. It was pretty rough out that morning.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Alot of assumptions here, we don't know what happened. This boat isn't a canoe and *should* be able to handle Erie on a bumpy day. They could have very well left the plug out for all we know or a seam might have let loose while travleing to there fishing grounds. I personally don't think it has anything to do with it being an open bow or taking one over the back.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

No rods in holders makes me wonder whether they were even set up on trolling yet. Unless there was some looting done after they were rescued. It would be interesting to hear the entire story. Perhaps it could serve as a learning tool for people.


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

Very scary indeed. We had a 19 foot Sylvan some years back and that is a fairly deep, stout boat. By the looks of the curved glass i would say it is very much newer than 1990 (we also had a 1993 17 ft Sylvan Pro-Select and that had square corner glass).


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Alot of assumptions here, we don't know what happened. This boat isn't a canoe and *should* be able to handle Erie on a bumpy day. They could have very well left the plug out for all we know or a seam might have let loose while travleing to there fishing grounds. I personally don't think it has anything to do with it being an open bow or taking one over the back.


The boat owner stated he took one wave over the boat and then a second one went over the boat and it was swamped. Doesn't really say if they were over the bow or stern. I would guess over the stern though. I'm with Kim, I bet the electric was done in no time. Makes me feel better that I carry a handheld vhf as a spare in my glove box for sure. 
As far as rod holders. Maybe they had just shut down and getting set to troll and were not under power yet and took the waves? I always leave they main motor running until I have the kicker going just in case something happens that I need to get going. Same thing when I'm done trolling for the day. You never know if you might having a battery problem. Once you have shut down both motors it would suck if you had no power to start the main engine. Don't want to try and rope start my 225.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Just guessing here but IF they took one big wave over the back and couldn't recover, turn the boat quickly enough, prior to a second coming over all of the bilge pumps in the world aren't going to do much for you. The water would be coming in with each wave faster than you could pump it out.


My feelings exactly. When you take a wave, or in my case once a huge boat wake, that overwhelms you it does not matter what size bilge pump you have. Especially if there are successive waves. The first one brings you down and further exposes your gunnels to a second breech, then another and your done. It can happen very fast and pumps are useless to prevent it.
That is, as someone stated earlier, why I do not like the cut away transoms on smaller rigs. Something common on aluminum hull boats. Just seems to me like too much opportunity for a large following sea to take you over. Not saying they had this style of boat, just saying that this style in a small boat would not be my preference.
I would bet that is what happened to these guys. They probably took a few really quick hits that overwhelmed their equipment and swamped them. Once swamped you can do nothing and batteries are no good under water. I bet it happened in less than a minute. Just my opinion on this and pure speculation. Like everyone else, I was not there.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bobk said:


> The boat owner stated he took one wave over the boat and then a second one went over the boat and it was swamped. Doesn't really say if they were over the bow or stern. I would guess over the stern though. I'm with Kim, I bet the electric was done in no time. Makes me feel better that I carry a handheld vhf as a spare in my glove box for sure.
> As far as rod holders. Maybe they had just shut down and getting set to troll and were not under power yet and took the waves? I always leave they main motor running until I have the kicker going just in case something happens that I need to get going. Same thing when I'm done trolling for the day. You never know if you might having a battery problem. Once you have shut down both motors it would suck if you had no power to start the main engine. Don't want to try and rope start my 225.



Ah gottcha didn't know that. I practice those same things, leave kicker running till main motor is started and visa versa always when offshore when I'm right around the corner less than a mile or two on a calm day I don't though. I also like the fact that our boats main floor is completely sealed off in the event of a swamping the main area in the back could take a on a huge amount of water but our batteries and electronics are safe from that water. Smart boat building IMO. I have talked to one guy who was a co with a pro the pro swamped his boat while running in huge water, they stopped pumped and bucketed out the water and kept trucking. Now that's a boat!  Terrible driving but at least they could keep going.


----------



## SteelClipper (Jun 2, 2010)

Recovering from foot surgery, the Mrs wanted to fish yesterday. I knew the conditions off the Chagrin because I always go to the pier to take a look before heading out. Because we have a bigger boat, and she is realatively new to lake boating, she doesn't understand my concern for bad weather and why I head in sometimes. She doesn't argue but I know she would like to keep "pulling lip". Yesterday heading to the mouth I said something about the waves and got a "that doesn't look too bad". So I said "yep, not too bad, fishing should be good", and headed out. for the first time, within a couple minutes, she wanted me to turn around. I ignored her and kept going and going and going with her asking me to turn around, which I finally did at the far buoy. She was relieved until the ride back with confused large powerful waves pushing and turning us. it reminded me of Captain John from Deadliest Catch saying sometimes he flet like his boat was in a washing machine. once she gained enough respect for the lake, I picked up the speed, caught a wave and rode it in. amazing how the lake can make a women speechless! JUST A NOTE: IF I WASN'T IN A 44 FOOT BOAT SPECIFICALLY MANUFACTURED FOR GREAT LAKES NAVIGATION, I NEVER WOULD OF BEEN OUT THERE PROVING A POINT - NOT RECOMMENDING THIS. It was real bad out there, even for a big boat. Respect the Lake. I have been boating for 40 years and have the utmost respect for her.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Lundy said:


> The other problem is water and electrical stuff doesn't go together well. It said he used a water proof radio that his nephew had given to him and that assisted in the rescue. I see an antenna on the boat but wonder if he also used a handheld. I would love to know how long his electrical systems worked. I'm guessing a matter of only a couple of minutes from the first wave.
> 
> Wouldn't do a lot of good to have radio that won't work because of the electrical system shutting down due to water.
> 
> Does anyone know what happens when a boat completely fills like that to the electrical system? Does it all just short out and stop working?



Unfortunately I have experience w/ a swamped boat Got caught by an approaching storm west of the Vermilion river in spring of '98 or '99 in my dad's 17' pro deep V Tracker w/ 40 hp outboard. Heavy NE winds kept pushing us nearshore more so than I could make headway East. The first rock we tagged ripped all the blades off the prop. The next one held the boat in place long enough for a wave to come over the side. Every wave thereafter kept coming over the side until the boat looked like the one off Astabula. We stayed in the boat until pushed onto the beach. Fishfinder and running lights were still on. Bilge pump was humming away, for all the good it was at that point. I had to flip the switches and shut everything off when we left it that night. Heavy winds kept the boat swamped just off the beach for two days. When we finally got it out of the water everything was miraculously O.K. Just a whole lot cleaner Maybe we were just really lucky w/ the electronics. I don't plan on any further experiences like that to find out!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I like the idea of having a smaller, but more efficient bilge pump as the primary with a HUGE back up mounted a bit higher (1" or so) than the primary. The smaller pump draws less current and will keep everything dry under normal circumstances. The backup is there if the primary gets overwhelmed or fails. The reason for mounting the backup and its float switch a bit higher is to keep it out of the muck so it doesn't fail. But as others have said, neither are worth a turd if they don't work.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Does the Boat US unlimited towing cover this type of incident, since it's being considered salvage?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have much experience with the larger pumps but one thing that comes to mind when thinking about a bigger pump is the hose size (hoze restriction). If your bilge is set up with a smaller diameter line to the bilge discharge then how much do you gain with oversizing the pump? It would seem that the only way to benefit from something like that would be with a large line. Is that true?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> I don't have much experience with the larger pumps but one thing that comes to mind when thinking about a bigger pump is the hose size (hoze restriction). If your bilge is set up with a smaller diameter line to the bilge discharge then how much do you gain with oversizing the pump? It would seem that the only way to benefit from something like that would be with a large line. Is that true?


yes, you should have the same hose size as outlet side of the pump. do not reduce it just to fit an existing thru hull or Tee into another line.


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

"That is, as someone stated earlier, why I do not like the cut away transoms on smaller rigs. Something common on aluminum hull boats. Just seems to me like too much opportunity for a large following sea to take you over. Not saying they had this style of boat, just saying that this style in a small boat would not be my preference".


I have WaveWackers on my 20 ft Pro-V. Would not have this boat without them. I have had many large waves rush the transom while trolling with the waves, barely anything ever comes in the back. The wackers are priceless!!!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

2 good points: size of the pump doesn't matter unless you have a discharge hose big enough to handle it and very few boats do. And in many cases it couldn't keep up any way. Second, don't count on a cell phone, we have really hard time using one just north of W. Sister (about 8 miles out) . A radio not only gets the CG's attention fast it is usually heard by every boater in the area who scans their radio and I don't know a fisherman who wouldn't go to the aid of a fellow fisherman. Might not save your boat, but might save your butt!! Even if you make a call with a cell no one knows it but the party you called. If it's the CG and they can determine your location they'll sound the alarm for other fisherman, but there is a delay even if they get the call???? Had a buddy go in the water this spring (big boat wake hit the stern when he was busy jigging and a following natural wave got him and he was in the water. Nearby guys had him out almost immediately. Good thing, 42 degree water temp. Sooner or later Erie guys realize the Lake is a wonderful gal but she don't give a damn, if you screw up she'll kick your butt. I'm glad this ended well, a bunch of them don't.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have wave whackers on my 2025 Pro V and I can tell you for sure that they have kept a bunch of water from coming over the back many times during rough water trips. 

Tomb,

It is nice to know that you electronics still worked with your battery submerged. I am often out past cell phone service and have wondered if my radio would work in a situation like these guys found themselves in.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

It's fairly easy to replace and/or add a t-hull and hose to accommodate a larger pump. The right tools and a little experience with them make all the difference. It doesn't make sense to upgrade the pump without the plumbing.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Mythbusters did a show awhile back with a submerged car to see if they could get out. They also took a battery, a car door with electric windows, and submerged it. I cannot remember the exact length of time it was under water, but it did last a long time before it finally died. Perhaps someone else seen the same episode and could clarify.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

rod bender bob said:


> A radio not only gets the CG's attention fast it is usually heard by every boater in the area who scans their radio and I don't know a fisherman who wouldn't go to the aid of a fellow fisherman


What channel(s) do most of you use when you're on the lake - or is a good one to monitor?

I've been going out and flipping channels until I hear something?
I'll be doing a radio check as soon as I get there... first one with a new 8' antenna to replace the 4' (and nobody seemed to hear me).


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Rainbow, out of Geneva and Ashtabula everyone is usually on Ch. 68 and Conneaut is 14.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for that information... didn't know it was area specific?

How about Lorain / Avon / Cleveland?

I think I'll start a separate thread.

Plan to get out this weekend from Cleveland Edgewater (never launched there before). Want to head West toward some of the artificial reefs and try for some smallies (if there are any) and then probably head out to 70+ FOW for Walleyes if I don't mark anything closer to shore?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Rainbow said:


> Thanks for that information... didn't know it was area specific


I'm not sure why it is like that. I guess it cuts down on the radio clutter.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Mythbusters did a show awhile back with a submerged car to see if they could get out. They also took a battery, a car door with electric windows, and submerged it. I cannot remember the exact length of time it was under water, but it did last a long time before it finally died. Perhaps someone else seen the same episode and could clarify.


Especially a sealed battery gel or AGM type will still perform submerged, water (h2o) is a poor conducter.
I recall just a couple weeks ago suggesting to someone looking for a Lake Erie fishing boat that an open bow would not be my first choice, in fact not even an option if it were me.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ApeShip said:


> I am real curious as to more specific details also; so we can learn and proactively prevent. That is a very common configuration of boats on Erie.
> 
> Again, glad they are alright. They're smiling in the pic but I am sure there were some facepalms and WT* just happened.


Click the links, read the articles. 2 footers became 5 footers and 2 big waves came in over the top and swamped the boat.



Lundy said:


> Just guessing here but IF they took one big wave over the back and couldn't recover, turn the boat quickly enough, prior to a second coming over all of the bilge pumps in the world aren't going to do much for you. The water would be coming in with each wave faster than you could pump it out.
> 
> The other problem is water and electrical stuff doesn't go together well. It said he used a water proof radio that his nephew had given to him and that assisted in the rescue. I see an antenna on the boat but wonder if he also used a handheld. I would love to know how long his electrical systems worked. I'm guessing a matter of only a couple of minutes from the first wave.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly right. Once you take that first wave and 100 gallons of water(almost 1000 lbs) you setup perfectly* for the subsequent waves. 30 bilge pumps couldn't clear that much water in time.
Basic stuff would work for a while but anything with switches etc would short out pretty quick I'd imagine. The battery acid could also dilute fairly quickly if the batteries are vented.


----------

